# Toomuchstuff ..... not enough time ! (or room)



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 23, 2017)

My name fits me perfectly . I guess you'd call me a craft-a-holic ! I have so many craft supplies - I could open my own store . If I could decide on one craft , it would be okay ... but everything I see,I want to do . *sigh*  Is there anyone else  like me ? I'm lucky I have a wonderful husband who is perfectly happy to eat on TV trays - because we haven't seen our kitchen table in years !!  LOL


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't think you are alone, most older people collect lots of stuff. Yesterday we visited an older couple who have been collecting treasures for years, even have a small antique business. He is 81 and is nearly dead. They have been trying to downsize for years without much success. My wife and I both have vast collections of "stuff" most of absolutely no value.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2017)

:wave:   Hi  Toomuchstuff.  :welcome: to the group.


----------



## Turtleclan (May 20, 2017)

I know what you mean.  I had an unbelievable amount of stuff in my Michigan home.  Neither the kids nor the rest of the family wanted my things.  My house sold and I hired an estate sale agent who turned out to be a crook.  After months of asking for my money, I finally sent registered letters and threatened court.  He finally sent a check for a pittance of what he took in.  I have found myself grieving over this item or that one, all left behind and lost to me forever.  My advice is to start taking one drawer, box, closet, or room at a time and sort it out and let it go on your terms.  We tend to save our parents stuff and our stuff and our kids left behind stuff and it is overpowering our lives.  I too was a crafter, artist, quilter, sewer, etc.  Sell your stuff online locally in yahoo and facebook groups, Letgo, Buy, Sell, Trade and free cycle.  Donate to a worthy charity.  I am still working on clearing out the surplus in my Florida house.  No one needs 4 sets of dishes for instance.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 20, 2017)

I know what you mean about the crafts. Just recently I packaged up some Christmas wooden crafts that I didn't get around to completing. They need sanding,painting etc. Actually, they really aren't popular anymore. A few years back they sold like hot cakes on E bay. I gave them to the Salvation Army.  I doubt most people have any idea of the time involved in making these things either.  I haven't completely given up though. I am still working on an old rocker I dragged home from a curbside. I want to put it on my front porch with flowers on it. Now I limit myself to sorting through old photos and coloring in my adult coloring books. Trying to master this computer after,Lord knows how many years.Harmless activities that don't take up much room. Also trying new recipes.


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2017)

I had enough leftover yarn to crochet an afghan that would cover Afghanistan.  I filled up a big plastic bag last week and donated it to the local thrift shop.  I know someone is going to look at that and think "WOW! CRAZY QUILT AFGHAN TIME!".  It's just not going to be me......


----------



## itsjustme (May 23, 2017)

I can relate to this as I have a room full of art supplies gathered over a period of years, doubt I'll ever use it up before I die.   Time to clean out, but what to get rid of   -


----------

